# PhotoStick



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day,
I purchased a Photosticka a few years ago. I copied all my photos from my computer onto the stick. I have no idea what happened. I cannot open the images as the files changed to Wim Files. I want to be able to change the photos back to Jpg Files. Please could somebody help me?
Cheers Aussie Pom


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The looks to me as if the drive has been over-written as a Windows recovery drive. In all likelihood, if you had photos on there then they're probably gone.


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day Colin,
Thank you so much for replying to my question.
If that is the case, is there any way I can try to retrieve them? As you can see there are 4.00000 kb + files.
I would really appreciate any help.
Cheers Perry


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

You could try this Recover or restore formatted files or drive in 3 steps (easeus.com) 
No recovery no need to pay.
There are other that are free - how good they work? I have had some success.
At least easeus will give you an idea if you can recover anything


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Aussie Pom said:


> 4.00000 kb + file


Is nothing- when it comes to photos as Colin says it looks like you have overwritten the stick either making a windows boot usb or when you plugged it in windows asked you can it use it as part of windows and you clicked on yes.
The easeus would be your best option. As it says if it can't recover you do not pay.
The more programs you use the deeper the hole you dig.

*I DO NOT MAKE ANY MONEY FROM EASEUS OR A RESELLER*


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day PeterOz,
I checked out EASEUS. Just for a one-off, it was too expensive. Do you know the free program I could try please'
Cheers Perry


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Did easeus find anything


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, apparently so. But for $60 American would be a lot of money for me. If Easyus could find them. That means that I should be able to retrieve them.
Cheers Perry


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

This Download Recuva - free - latest version (softonic.com)
That was the whole point of using easeaus to make sure files were still available


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day Peter,
I installed the program. I did a scan, and it took ages. over one thousand photos were found. When I clicked Recover. I would have to pay $69 American. It is not free.
Cheers Perry


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Recuva? Try the free version here: http://www.piriform.com/recuva
That may be the same; I haven't downloaded it for a number of years.

Or try Restoration: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/restoration.html


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Recuva? Try the free version here: http://www.piriform.com/recuva
> That may be the same; I haven't downloaded it for a number of years.


Thanks Terry
Yeah last time I used it totally free


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, again Guys,
I have CCleaner I was able to use it to recover all my photos. It took forever as I had so many files.
I was able to recover the photos. I have now copied them all onto an External Hard Drive. I am so pleased as I did not want to lose them. I would like to thank you all for your assistance. At 80 I was born too early for this
I







T stuff. I am so appreciative to be able to receive help from your people. Cheers Perry


----------

